
World's oldest human remains claimed in Israel - zoowar
http://www.physorg.com/news/2010-12-world-oldest-human-israel.html
======
civilian
I was hoping for human remains that were around ~6,000 years old. (Abrahamic
humor.)

It seems reasonable that over 200,000 years our ancestors could have moved
back and forth between Africa & Asia Minor. Definitely interesting.

------
pontifier
I was somehow expecting an article about a supercentenarian.

------
mgarfias
All this from a single tooth?

